
Ask HN: What's a better way to digest regular/tech news? - coned88
You can read HN&#x2F;reddit&#x2F;others and see news others think is good. There are many services and apps like Flipboard which try and find the best news for you. Then we can just stick to one or a few news sources and go with that or possibly use RSS where you just become so overwhelmed you stop reading it.<p>Sometimes I see stuff on facebook news that I don&#x27;t see on reddit. HN is mostly tech. Apps like Flipboard and Smartnews, while nice tend to gravitate to buzzfeed and businessinsider articles. Google and Yahoo news aren&#x27;t much different. In fact the google news android app can leave you in the dark on some events and you wouldn&#x27;t even know it.  RSS is just too much to keep up with. Specific news sources like the NYT tend to be too broad.<p>There&#x27;s an app named Flipboard Briefing which is actually decent but regular Flipboard just has too much content. Briefing has too little.<p>Is there a better way? There must be. I should say I am mostly interested in big events and tech news.
======
AndreyErmakov
What you should really be doing is finding a way to consume as little news as
possible, only picking up what really matters. Most of it is useless. Even HN
has an inordinate amount of stuff that's either clearly political or local US
news which I don't care about, that's why I generally don't follow the news
page.

The AskHN is however a source of good discussions which can often provide you
with new and useful insights into things.

The must read on the subject:

[http://dobelli.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/08/Avoid_News_Par...](http://dobelli.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/08/Avoid_News_Part1_TEXT.pdf)

[http://dobelli.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/08/Avoid_News_Par...](http://dobelli.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/08/Avoid_News_Part2_FAQs.pdf)

~~~
selmat
Same here. I don't watch TV, read news, listen radio. HN seems to be faster
then most of commercial news. Especially in comparison with "popular news" my
country. There are at least 2-3 days delay with "non-breaking" news and few
hours with "breaking" news.

Last but not least, as you and posted articles confirmed, most of public news
are useless. They are just copied from one source and have no information
value for my life or better decisions. For me, AskHN category and comments
from most people here is more valuable source of information.

------
ericzawo
I'm trying to find a way to discover this myself -- as a former
journalist/journalism major, I can be best described as a news junkie.

I use Pocket to save longreads for my daily commute/downtime and it has proven
to be the best way to catch up on things for me between devices. I know there
are similar apps, I've just been using this one forever.

I try to follow journalists and writers I admire on Twitter, especially ones
who err on the side of sharing news items/pieces worth reading, rather than
devolve into the mudslinging that is trendy amongst writers #onthere.

I have only been reading HN for the past year but as a newbie to tech it has
proven invaluable, and there's plenty of political/financial news that pops up
now and then to at least keep me semi-coherent amongst colleagues and what is
going on at work.

I find generally speaking the news to be really damaging to my mental psyche.
Especially when I was in a newsroom at my previous job, it was not exactly a
happy place to be reminded about every - single - mass shooting - and
terrorist attack - and bad move by governments - daily, and eventually you
either become completely numb to it or let it get to you. The latter happened
to me, and other contributing factors led me to really question my involvement
in media going forward. I'm definitely still addicted to my Twitter timeline,
but I've found that, too, no longer makes me feel good, and am taking steps to
only check it once or twice a day.

------
tmaly
I really like using email newsletters, specifically the ones that aggregate
items. You can usually find very specific ones, but there are also general
ones.

These get sent out weekly, so you do not have to worry about missing the big
items in that specialization.

~~~
wallflower
Do you have any favorites or recommendations? I love iOS Dev weekly
([https://iosdevweekly.com](https://iosdevweekly.com))

~~~
tmaly
There is a Postgresql weekly, a web operations one, and a Go one. You can find
them all off of [http://golangweekly.com/](http://golangweekly.com/)

------
RepressedEmu
My friend and I are currently working on an app called Krux that aims to
resolve this problem. We found that in most news stories fifty percent or more
of it can be fluff/intro/unimportant so we built a summary algorithm to cut
the articles down. The app harvests the news from a growing list of RSS feeds
and then summarizes them to 4 sentences for quick consumption. We plan on
launching with Tech, Business, Politics, and Culture sections so you can
follow only what you're most interested in keeping up with. We think it will
be a good way to stay on top of fast moving industries and keep informed of
the top events.

------
Mimu
I never understood people's issue with news. I don't read any newspapers, I
don't read any news-sites, I literally read titles of /r/worldsnews (knowing
that most of them are clickbaits, but still) and that's it.

I don't think I'm missing anything, the relevant news come to you one way or
another. Yes you'll have it like a day later but who cares? In the meantime
you are free to do stuff.

------
brudgers
For general news, I'm a fan of a paper subscription to _The Economist_. There
is little general news where a week between issues makes a difference, but it
does make a difference in reporting.

